# Night of Demons - 2nd in supernatural thriller series - $1.99



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Night of Demons: The 2nd Raine's Landing Novel (The Raine's Landing Supernatural Series)

Centuries ago, the Salem witches founded the village of Raine's Landing, then cloaked it in magic to hide it from sight. Many of their descendants still practice the supernatural arts - and no one who lives here can ever leave.

Now evil has breached its boundaries once again ...

A serial killer with a corrupt and twisted soul, Cornelius Hanlon has freely entered Raine's Landing, undeterred by the ancient magical safeguards. And when he chooses the town's oldest adept as his first victim, the maniac gains possession of a powerful "gift" more terrible than anything he could have sadistically dreamed.

Ex-town cop Ross Devries and his Harley-riding partner, Cassandra Mallory, have no supernatural abilities. But they are the last line of defense in this village of secrets and shadows - facing a psychopath who now wields the power to bend the living and the dead to his will.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan.

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work in print and on Kindle at my website: 
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read some of the excellent reviews for the Raine's Landing novels on my blog as well -- 2 posts up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope my English readers are enjoying their Easter Monday break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's well overdue to go back to the top of the Book Bazaar list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## bjm319 (Jul 23, 2011)

books look interesting congrats


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a number of self-published books on Kindle, all of them at minimum price and some of them displayed below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The minimum price being 99c plus Amazon's delivery fee.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #3 is out in print, but not on Kindle yet. I'll let you know when it is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the reviews for _Night of Demons_ here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/demonically-good-reviews.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My new books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly four and five stars.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more books coming in this highly-praised series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print  before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect read for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read the reviews of this novel on my blog (see my posting for July 4th).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Raine's Landing might be coming to Kindle in 2013.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, you don't need to wait nearly that long. I got it ready the last couple of days, and it is already available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #4 in the series is out now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 4th novel in this series -- Deadly Violet -- is free today (see my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 in the Raine's Landing series should be out on Kindle this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, I'm starting on the final draft this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 in the Raine's Landing series is now due on Kindle in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working on the final drafts right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It'll be on Kindle in the next 3-4 weeks, hopefully.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and, even newer, _Deadly Violet_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here they are again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 will be due out in about another month or so ... on Kindle, naturally.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are these to enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still finishing book #5. It's longer than book #4, and a considerable amount of work ... but worth it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The rewrites went well today. I got about eight chapters done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But a week later, it is still a work in progress.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One more draft and a final polish, then it's done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that turned out to be wishful thinking ... I'm still working on Book #5. But it will be on Kindle as soon as I'm done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick. I've got a lot of writing done since I got back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and much more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you all had a terrific Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish you all a Very Good 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year, full of good things.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My good thing is that I went to Malta -- photos soon!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Been working on a brand-new story, so the photos are delayed a little.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. See the blog link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another RL novel is due this year. Meanwhile, you've 5 to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come, including the !st Raine's Landing novel going onto KDP.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That'll be up in a couple of weeks, hopefully.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Formatting it right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of it here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Scanning and formatting it will take a while, but it is coming.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More supernatural _and _detective fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic controller's strike. There'll be brand-new books news on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news on my blog now about a big thick new novel due out in September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books on Kindle are at 99c for the rest of this month. Check out the full list on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 3 Raine's Landing novels, 2 long collections, and my new haunted hotel novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are a few more days of the sale left. Here's your chance to get some full-length novels and long collections for the minimum Amazon price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Final chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is done for the Raine's Landing series, but they're still good value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A boxset is coming next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for some more rights back before it happens.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That'll happen around March.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully ...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope all my readers had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone on KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, Kboarders.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The best yet, with any luck.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this coming week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up, with more fiction coming next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that's up too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be starting Book #6 in this series this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty to take a look at, including a crime novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new book due on Kindle this month. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new crime thriller will be out in the next couple of days. Meanwhile, there's plenty of mystery and excitement right here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new publisher is interested in picking up this entire series, so this might be one of your last chances to pick up some of the Raine's Landing novels for a mere $3 and change.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a new Raine's Landing novel is in progress.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It doesn't apply to this book, I'm afraid, because it's still published by Eos/HC.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 of the self-published novels in this series are still on sale ... 99c for a full-length dark urban fantasy novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this isn't going to last for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A sixth book is on the way in a couple of months. Check this series out. Read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The prices are going back up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But they're still good.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not having a bad one ... so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more people reading this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more books to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The latest one's now out -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are now 6 novels in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly all of them are on a 99c offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. It's still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Merry Xmas to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer is back, and continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can pick up the new edition of Night of Demons at the same great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And for this weekend you can get this full-length novel FREE.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel -- the 2nd in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series -- was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins. But now there's my own Kindle version, and it's free for the next couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not free any longer, but at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm now up to Book 6 of this eight-book series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is still ON OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this book is free ... but only for a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are available in paperback or at a SPECIAL OFFER price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, they're still on Special Offer at the moment. And just take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on. Here's your chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why people love this highly imaginative series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of dark fantasy adventure novels is still on Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a Special Offer still in place on most of my Kindle eBooks. Check it out, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer Price is still in effect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, including full-length novels and some huge collections. Use the links below to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Spacial Offer on this series of novels is still on ... with the seventh book due in a couple of months!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still at work on that one. Meanwhile, there are 6 more in the series to catch up on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, the 2nd novel in this critically-acclaimed series in available for free from Friday through to Sunday ... only on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these novels are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel was first published by Eos/HarperCollins. And now it's available on Kindle at a terrific price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This full-length novel can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although at such a price as this, why not just get hold of a copy?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this full-length novel for a great price or read it on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are also paperback editions of all these novels available.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the Kindle versions are the best value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great reading for over the holiday period.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is now available at the Minimum Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, the Sale is still on for this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale continues. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the revised 2nd Edition of this full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at this series, praised in Amazon reviews and in a lot of genre magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can begin reading them for free right now, or buy them for just $1.99 each.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A terrific price for a full length novel, and the first two in the series were originally published  by HarperCollins US.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A full-length novel at a good low price ... and take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, action, suspense and even some humor are to be found in this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are 2 more novels on the way. Catch up with this series now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great series ... great reviews ... here's your chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks on Kindle are at a Special Offer Price at the moment ... including this long series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And if you're on KU, you can read them all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That still applies this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now a 7th novel in the Raine's Landing supernatural series ... CIRCUS OF LOST SOULS.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

YES, THIS FULL-LENGTH NOVEL IS FREE TODAY.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the novels in this series are at Sale Price and available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This highly praised series is ending next year with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

7 full-length supernatural thrillers, each available at a low Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are available to read on KU. See the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes all 7 novels in this occult thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic, witchcraft, warlocks and demons ... all here in this supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A blend of magic and action-adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The magicians in these novels are descendants of the witches of Salem ... the REAL ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 7 novels in this series are available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They can also be purchased at a special offer price.

https://amzn.to/3CIfYpH


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available in Kindle, as a trade paperback, or Free to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are top reviews for this series, not only from readers but from review websites too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins and then Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 7 novels so far in this series, with one more to come. Here's your chance to find out all about Raine's Landing, Mass, and its very strange inhabitants.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

$1.99 and available to read on KU.


----------

